# Average Trailer/Horsebox stall Length...?



## Superstar (24 March 2011)

Hello 

I was wondering what people opions are on approx average stall length when travelling in boxes....?  I appreciate that all horses come in different shapes and sizes some tall in height but short in length etc and Vice versa but wondered what the average might be...has anyone really given it a second thought...?

I have seen some boxes advertised as 6ft 10" stall length, some at 6ft 6" etc and have seen that the Ifor Williams trailer is flexible ranging from 4ft 9" to 6ft 10" in stall length and that you can change breast bar locations as per your horses length/height etc....which is excellent but a lot of the boxes are built to a standard size.

What do you travel your horses in and do you know the approx length of the stall...?

My 15h Cob is a 6ft 6" in rugs (he is a wide boy as well!!) so will I need to travel him in something around 6ft 8" or 6ft 10" in stall lenth to give him a bit of room....?


A few people have mentioned the Bateson trailers and how good they are but when I checked out the stall lengths they are working out at 5ft 9" for the smaller on and 5ft 10" for the other.....its saying it can carry up to 17h height but surely my 15h wont fit in length....?

Hmmmm -Yorkie bar to those still reading and pondering about this....lol.  

xx


----------



## OWLIE185 (24 March 2011)

You are quite right to query this as some horseboxes and trailers do not allow a sufficient length for horses.  This can be particularly found in some of the 3.5 ton horseboxes which do not allow enough head room spare in rearward facing lorries.


----------



## Farma (24 March 2011)

My trailer was 7ft2 bum to chest so is my new lorry - I wouldnt want anything much smaller if you have a horse 16hh+.


----------



## Superstar (24 March 2011)

Farma said:



			My trailer was 7ft2 bum to chest so is my new lorry - I wouldnt want anything much smaller if you have a horse 16hh+.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good size..!! 

I am seeing some advertised to take larger horses at a stall length of 6ft 6" and a height of 7ft 

My 15H was claustophobic in 7ft high box..!! 

He fitted into a Ifor 505 quite snugly and travelled well as he felt 'strapped in' although I am pretty sure the bars were on the longest possible setting...

Thanks for the responses its really good to hear other peoples views as some would say that I am being OTT but when purchasing a new mode of transport you have to go into great detail on these things..... xx


----------



## Superstar (24 March 2011)

Any one else that can help...? 

Thanks


----------



## PercyMum (24 March 2011)

I had a Bateson - brilliant for headroom but not lengthways.  My 17hh is only 6'3'' long and only just squeezed in.  My 17.2hh wouldnt fit at all!  The Equitrek I later had was quite long, and IFORs were ok too. I think Fautras (sp?) and Pegasus are pretty good for length.  Hope that helps!


----------



## perfect11s (24 March 2011)

Superstar said:



			Any one else that can help...? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 my 7.5 ton lorry is 94 inches wide (herringbone style)  I would say about 8ft total length is about right  for all but very big horses ...


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (24 March 2011)

PercyMum said:



			I had a Bateson - brilliant for headroom but not lengthways.  My 17hh is only 6'3'' long and only just squeezed in.  My 17.2hh wouldnt fit at all!  The Equitrek I later had was quite long, and IFORs were ok too. I think Fautras (sp?) and Pegasus are pretty good for length.  Hope that helps!
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is his rug size which is from rear to centre of chest, has everybody allowed for a long neck and head added to this

Our lorry is 8' wide and ours stand slightly sideways so stalls that are only 6' 10" wide are surely too short for larger horses? I wouldnt want much less room than 8' for them.


----------



## Superstar (24 March 2011)

Mrs_Wishkabibble said:



			Surely this is his rug size which is from rear to centre of chest, has everybody allowed for a long neck and head added to this

Our lorry is 8' wide and ours stand slightly sideways so stalls that are only 6' 10" wide are surely too short for larger horses? I wouldnt want much less room than 8' for them.
		
Click to expand...

Hello 

Thanks for the reply, yes chest to tail is what I meant as he will be travelling forward or rearward so will have room for his neck and head over the breast bar into living bit.....i understand what you mean though - herringbone needs to take into account head and neck room as well... thanks x


----------

